# Parking Place wanted for 11 weeks, E.SUSSEX from Jan 20



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

OK this is a hopeless request and no doubt I shall be moving from camp to camp with boring regularity when kicked out, but I would prefer to find a spot behind someones barn, house, factory etc for the period.

How long does the Caravan Club make you stay away before coming back in?

Will have commuter car with me so not a lot of comings and goings.

There is a CL officially closed near where I would like to be but until my course is confirmed I haven't wanted to ask.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

You have to leave the CC site for one whole day - which turns out to be two nights!

Closed CL is your best bet if you get talking to the owners and explain the situation methinks.


----------

